# Lekarze > Forum dermatologiczne >  Co stosować na przesuszoną skórę?

## aros5

Jakie preparaty są najlepsze na przesuszona skóre, żeby złagodzić podrażanienia i wyleczyć wciąż powracający stan zapalny? Prosze o pomoc :Smile:

----------


## Esternuja

A nie lepiej zamiast kremów wybrać sie po prostu na jakiś zabieg regenerujący skórę? Wg mnie to jest lepsza opcja. Sama sie wybieram teraz na taki zabieg z wykorzystaniem Restylane Skinboosters. Tym bardziej, że teraz mniej piję i ta skóra nie jest tak nawilżona jak powinna.

----------


## yopa

tez mam z tym ogormny problem, bez porzadnego kremu nawilzajacego sie nie obejdzie, oczywiscie w pomadce nie moze zabraknać pomadki i kremu do rąk  :Smile:

----------


## lulu7

> tez mam z tym ogormny problem, bez porzadnego kremu nawilzajacego sie nie obejdzie, oczywiscie w pomadce nie moze zabraknać pomadki i kremu do rąk


generalnie na zime to tak zwany must have  :Big Grin:  Ja już bez kremu raczej nie wychodze  :Smile:  Słyszałam dobre opinie, ktos stosuje?

----------


## Julamakota

@lulu7 z zimą nie ma żartów, bo przesuszona skóra to nic przyjemnego :/ Może spróbuj kosmetyków naturalnych ? Moja znajoma używa i szybko pozbywa się suchych rąk, nawet zimą  :Big Grin: 

@DoradcaZepter A czy mogłaby mi pani polecić jakąś maseczkę do buzi ? Najchętniej coś ujędrniającego  :Smile:

----------


## bibitka

na przesuszoną skórę to polecam pić dużo wody i zażywać suplementy np oeparol.pl jest bardzo dobrym suplementem jeśli chodzi o skórę czy też włosy i paznokcie sama stosuję i polecam.

----------


## lulu7

> Kosmetyki Zepter bazują na naturalnych składnikach, z których czerpią silne działanie pielęgnujące. Dzięki wyciągom i olejką roślinnym nie alergizują ,są delikatne i odżywcze dla skóry


o naturalny sklad brzmi bardzo kuszaco  :Smile:  sama przerzucilam sie juz na te kosmetyki ktore nie zaiweraja parabenow

----------


## joana

> o naturalny sklad brzmi bardzo kuszaco  sama przerzucilam sie juz na te kosmetyki ktore nie zaiweraja parabenow


a w czym są lepsze kosmetyki naturalne? Poza tym że są dużo drozsze?

----------


## dorka333

@DoradcaOnlineZepter czyli ile czasu utrzymuje się efekt?  :Smile:

----------


## Klara Schmidt

jestem po zabiegu regeneracji takiej przesuszonej skóry Restylane Skinboosters. Skóra jest przynajmniej dobrze nawilżona po tym zabiegu  :Wink:

----------


## lulu7

> a w czym są lepsze kosmetyki naturalne? Poza tym że są dużo drozsze?


chyba sama sobie odpowiedziałaś na pytanie  :Smile:  przede wszystkim kosmetyki naturalne są NATURALNE. Mają bardzo przyjazny skład dla skóry. Jeszcze nigdy nie zdarzyło mi się żebym miała jakieś podrażnienia po naturalnych kosmetykach co niestety nie mogę powiedzieć o kosmetykach które zawierają parabeny i nie wiadomo co tam jeszcze :/

----------


## OlaTe

Również miałam zabieg z  Restylane Skinboosters, bo mam bardzo suchą skórę zwłaszcza na twarzy i na dekolcie.

----------


## Malinka448

> chyba sama sobie odpowiedziałaś na pytanie  przede wszystkim kosmetyki naturalne są NATURALNE. Mają bardzo przyjazny skład dla skóry. Jeszcze nigdy nie zdarzyło mi się żebym miała jakieś podrażnienia po naturalnych kosmetykach co niestety nie mogę powiedzieć o kosmetykach które zawierają parabeny i nie wiadomo co tam jeszcze :/


A jakich kosmetyków naturalnych najlepiej używać ? Masz jakieś ulubione/ godne polecenia? 




> Dorka, Jeżeli zastosujesz tylko jeden krok w pielęgnacji skóry , jakim jest ,np tylko krem na dzień , a pominiesz etap oczyszczania skóry, peelingowania jej, serum pod oczy, serum na twarz, czy co tygodniowej maseczki , i będziesz stosować go tylko przez ,np tydzień nie spodziewaj się cudów. Pielęgnacja skóry to praca złożona,ale mogę Ci zagwarantować ,że jesli zastosujesz się choćby do częsci w/w to nie będziesz czekać dług na efekty , bo już po 2-4 tyg skóra po zastosowaniu Kosmetyków Zepter z linii La Danza jest widocznie jędrniejsza, a do tego ten rezultat zostanie z Tobą na dłużej.


Wiadomo, dbanie o cerę  to rytuały a nie rak na jakiś czas wklepać krem i tyle. Ale ja osobiście cenię sobie kosmetyki wydajne i dobrze działające. Czy produkty od Zepter takie są ? Nie uśmiecha mi się raz na 2 tyg kupować kolejne opakowania :<

----------


## Chemland_pl

W przypadku przesuszonej skóry, warto poradzić się w pierwszej kolejności lekarza specjalisty- dermatologa który doradzi na jakie kosmetyki postawić, na pewno muszą być one bez dodatków sztucznych parabenów które zatykają pory.

----------


## lulu7

> A jakich kosmetyków naturalnych najlepiej używać ? Masz jakieś ulubione/ godne polecenia?


Najlepiej takich które wyróżniają się pewnym i naturalnym składem. Z tych tańszych firm to ziaja tutaj wygrywa, dobry skład i dobre efekty aczkolwiek wolę wydać troszkę więcej pieniążków na bardziej wydajniejsze kosmetyki i tutaj moim ulubieńcem są kosmetyki zepter

----------


## Hania Kaplonek

Dokładnie jak już kosmetyki to bez parabenów i innych przykrych rzeczy. ja jestem po zabiegu regeneracji skóry z uzyciem Restylane Skinboosters. Przynajmniej skóra jest jędrna i dobrze nawilżona  :Wink:

----------


## bibitka

Na przesuszoną skórę polecam zwykłe naturalne olejki, które świetnie sobie radzą z problemem suchej skóry dużo lepiej niż kremy czy też balsamy. Olejki naturalne polecam zamówić na ichemia, bo są tam dobrej jakości i gęste świetnie rozprowadzają się po ciele.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Myślę, że tu mogą pomóc emolienty. A jak emolienty, to mi przychodzi do głowy atoperal. Tym bardziej, że ma nie tylko linię dla dzieci, ale też dla dorosłych.

----------


## RedDress

ja tutaj bardzo polecam zabiegi z wykorzystaniem odpowiednich preparatów w gabinecie medycyny estetycznej  :Wink:  Sama miałam strasznie przesuszoną skórę. Głównie na twarzy i tutaj bardzo pomógł mi zabieg z preparatem Restylane Skinboosters

----------


## Lulu7

> Cieszymy się,że jesteś zadowolona z kosmetyków Zepter. Zapraszam do zapoznania się z serią Swisso logical i kreme mulitiregenerującym, idealnym na przesilenie wiosenne.
> Ada 
> Doradca online Zepter International Poland
> shop.zepter.com.pl


Co jak co, ale już właśnie kilka perełek z tej serii zamówiłam. Teraz czekam na paczuszkę, trochę portfel ucierpiał, ale czego się nie robi żeby być piękną  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

@Lulu7 co konkretnie zamówiłaś?
@Lulu7 a wiesz może czy mają jakiś fajny kremik do rąk?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mój synek miał ciągle suche plecki i smarowanie nie pomagało, bo okazało się, że winna była zbyt twarda woda. stosowaliśmy emolient atoperal do kąpieli i do smarowania skóry i pomogło.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

U mnie bardzo dobrze na sucha skórę sprawdza się emulsja atoperal, ogólnie mam atopową skórę i wiele kremów czy też balsamów mnie uczula a właśnie ten atoperal nigdy nie wywołał u mnie żdnych podrażnień ani problemów

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

@lulu jest gdzieś dostępny pełny skład tych kosmetyków?
@lulu czy można je wcześniej jakoś przetestować?

----------


## MarzannaZ

Pierwszy raz spotkałam się z takimi kosmetykami jak powyżej. Ja miałam zabieg z Restylane Skinboosters, który bardzo dobrze nawilżył mi skóre  :Wink:

----------


## bajera

@guest sprawdź na stronie online, tam w opisie produktów na pewno będzie tabela ze składem  :Smile: 
@guest czy przetestować to nie wiem, chyba nie rozdają próbek, ale ogólnie to można się umówić na spotkanie w jednym z ich biur  :Smile:

----------


## majarka

> @guest sprawdź na stronie online, tam w opisie produktów na pewno będzie tabela ze składem 
> @guest czy przetestować to nie wiem, chyba nie rozdają próbek, ale ogólnie to można się umówić na spotkanie w jednym z ich biur


@bajera a co sądzisz o kremie do rąk linii Swisso Logical? Mogę liczyć w końcu na mięciutkie dłonie?
@bajera da się z nimi zobaczyć? We Wrocławiu też jest szansa czy tylko na Warszawę można liczyć? :/

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> @bajera a co sądzisz o kremie do rąk linii Swisso Logical? Mogę liczyć w końcu na mięciutkie dłonie?
> @bajera da się z nimi zobaczyć? We Wrocławiu też jest szansa czy tylko na Warszawę można liczyć? :/


@majarka krem jak dla mnie jest niezastąpiony. Walczę z suchą skórą dłoni już od roku i dopiero po użyciu tego kremu mogę powiedzieć, że widać poprawę.
@majarka we Wrocławiu też jest opcja. Ulica Powstańców Śląskich z tego co pamiętam.

----------


## opal

@majarka akurat jestem z wrocławia, myślisz że można dostać jakaś próbkę?

@bajera słyszałam że to bardzo dobry krem i niewiarygodnie szybko się wchłania. nie lubie tłustych rąk :<

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Znam problem przesuszonej skóry aż za dobrze... Sama taką mam, ale u mojego dziecka to jeszcze większy problem. CO prawda nie jest to jeszcze AZS, ale skóra go bardzo swędziała, a nawet piekła, ale odkąd stosuję atoperal to w końcu jest spokój, dziecko się nie drapie i nawet spokojnie znosi kąpiel.

----------


## MartynaL

Przesuszona skóra to problem naszych czasów. Coraz wiecej znajomych sie meczy jak obserwuje. To jak dla mnie wina powietrza, zmiennych temperatur, wiatrów itp. Skóra jest wrazliwa i róznie reaguje. Jak sie nie dba o skore regularnie to problem jest jeszcze gorszy. Siostra regularnie chodzi na zabiegi pielegnacyjne do Beauty Skin z wykorzystaniem bąbelków powietrza wna bazie dwutlenku węgla, który regeneruje cerę i pobudza przepływ krwi

----------


## Adam15

Oczywiscie kremy nawilzajace! Jesli masz tez sucha skore na ustach to tez moga byc pomatki nawilzajace.
Ja osobiscie uzywam kremu nivea, jako tako pomaga. Tez mam ten problem ://

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja i moja córka mamy niestety problem z atopową skórą, wystarczy, że wykąpię się w takim normalnym plynie do kąpieli i potem już wszytsko mnie swędzi. Ostatnio pani w aptece poleciła mi taką piankę do mycia atoperal, jest w sumie dla dzieci ale ja też jej używam i potem czuję ulgę nic nie swędzi. DO tego używam też emulsji z tej samej serii

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja i moja córka mamy niestety problem z atopową skórą, wystarczy, że wykąpię się w takim normalnym plynie do kąpieli i potem już wszytsko mnie swędzi. Ostatnio pani w aptece poleciła mi taką piankę do mycia atoperal, jest w sumie dla dzieci ale ja też jej używam i potem czuję ulgę nic nie swędzi. DO tego używam też emulsji z tej samej serii

----------


## ZytaP.

Słuchajcie w przypadku problemów ze zdrowiem, raczej sami nie kupujemy leków. Gdy coś nas boli, najpierw idziemy do lekarza i robimy badania. Dopiero na podstawie wyników ustalamy sposób leczenia. Tak samo powinno być ze skórą. Każda z nas tak naprawdę potrzebuje innej pielęgnacji, i to, że polecę swoje kosmetyki, które dla mnie są dobre nie znaczy, ze dla was też takie będą. Zamiast serwować skórze przypadkową pielęgnację, lepiej sprawdzić, co będzie dla niej dobre. Dlatego ja po pierwsze mam sprawdzonego dermatologa, dr Joannę Sułowicz z SCM estetic, która jest też lekarzem med. est. a po drugie zrobiłam tam testy Skin DNA. Okazało się, że By sprawdzić, czego jej brakuje i jakie są słabe punkty. Okazało się, że mam nieco większą niż przeciętna skłonność do fotostarzenia się skóry i że moja skóra ma zmniejszoną zdolność do regeneracji. Na tej podstawie z doktor dobrałyśmy kosmetyki i zabiegi, które mi pomogą. To świetna sprawa. Nie wiedziałam, że coś Takiego istnieje.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

nie zawsze człowiek, a szczególnie dziecko musi mieć zdjagnozowane atopowe zapalenie skóry, żeby mieć objawy tej choroby. mówimy wtedy o atopii, jak u mojej córeczki. z nią jest tak, że jak jedziemy do mojej matki na wieś, to mała ma kontakt z alergenem i w dosłownie godzinę skóra się czerwieni, a następnego dnia są swędzące plamy. atoperal do kąpieli i emulsja pokąpieli ratują sytuację i dzięki nim możemy choć kilka razy w roku odwiedzić babcię.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A właśnie że nie ten krem, bo on nawilża.


 Jaki On? Co za debil pisze w taki sposob i jeszcze się tym chwali ze się nawet ogolić nie potrafi, pokrzywdzony przez los.

----------


## Soczkowka

Ale on tutaj zawsze tak pisze. Z mojej strony bardzo polecam zabiegi regeneracyjne. Mi akurat najbardziej podpasowały z Restylane Skinboosters. Pięknie nawilżona skóra i jędrna.

----------


## anetkab

Pić dużo wody. Nie nawodnisz organizmu kremem...

----------


## Beata M

Na przesuszona skórę pomocne są emolienty, ja stosuję balsam do ciała Exomega control. Preparat szybko się wchłania jednocześnie nawilża i natłuszcza, po nasmarowaniu mija świąd skory.

----------


## Timmy

> Na przesuszona skórę pomocne są emolienty, ja stosuję balsam do ciała Exomega control. Preparat szybko się wchłania jednocześnie nawilża i natłuszcza, po nasmarowaniu mija świąd skory.


Ale stosujesz ciągle ten emolient? Bo moim zdaniem jest właśnie bardzo dobry, ale trzeba go stosować przez cały czas, nie robić przew. Bo jak się robi dłuższą przerwę to dolegliwości skórne po prostu powracają

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

u mojego synka był grany atoperal, do kąpieli i po kąpieli. świetnie działał i łagodził objawy, co przynosiło mu ulgę, ale lekarz powiedział, że zmiany na skórze mają charakter alergiczny, więc będą wracać co jakiś czas przy kontakcie z alergenem. także atoperal mamy cały czas, bo to też fajny kosmetyk lepiej dbający o skórę niż nieemolienty.

----------


## Cbool

Zależy dla kogo. jak dla dziecka, to wiadomo, ze najlepiej emolienty. Dużo tego jest na rynku. Co do nawilżania skóry po prostu po lecie czy zimie to bardzo polecam tutaj zabiegi regeneracyjne jak np z Restylane Skinboosters. Skóra jest przynajmniej wtedy dobrze nawilżona  i jędrniejsza.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja ostatnio kupiłam w aptece emulsję nawilżającą atoperal, czytałam o niej wiele pozyywnych opinii w internecie i postanowiłam wypróbować. Moja skóra jest atopowa, skłonna do podrażnień, wszystkie balsamy z drogerii powowdują zaczerwienienie i swędzenie. Atoperal sprawdza się bardzo dobrze, nie piecze, nie szczypie i odpowiednio nawilża

----------


## Menksa

Również przerzuciłam się na Exomegę i jestem zadowolona z efektu. Wysoka jakość, bardzo dobry skład, łatwe użytkowanie na ciele. Dobrze jest mieć go w łazience

----------


## plamka

Jeden z lepszych natłuszczających emulsji to dla mnie zdecydowanie jest atoperal , jest idealny dla  wszystkich,  którzy  mają problemy z wysuszoną skórą. Po codziennym stosowaniu jest ogromna poprawa w wyglądzie skóry, już nie mam suchych , czerwonych plam, skóra jest w końcu gładka  :Smile:

----------


## Zuzaaa

Ja przy swojej wrażliwej i problematycznej skórze muszę rozważnie dobierać kosmetyki. Od niedawna stosuję te z Novaclear seria Atopis i jestem z nich zadowolona. Ładnie nawilżają i natłuszczają cerę, łagodzą podrażnienia, a cerę zostawiają miękką i gładka.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja przetestowałam naprawdę sporo kosmetykow do skory suchej i wrażliwej i dopiero teraz mogę powiedzieć, ze znalazłam coś co naprawdę mi pomaga, produkty firmy atoperal, emulsja i krem naprawdę nawilżają i koja skore i nie muszę tez co chwile dokładać produktu, bo zostawiają na skórze taka delikatna ochronna warstwę

----------


## rysiek301

Odpowiednio dobrany balsam do ciała. Najważniejsze jest oczywiście to, by wykazywał się silnymi właściwościami nawilżającymi.

----------


## MayaLa

U mnie sprawdzają się dermokosmetyki Atopis Novacelar. Co ważne, szybko się wchłaniają i nie zostawiają śladów, za to świetnie nawilżają i nadają skórze miękkości. Eliminują też świąd czy podrażnienia.

----------


## rysiek301

mam ten sam problem i szukam sposobu

----------


## jowa

ja zakochalam sie w produktach od novaclear. maja teraz nowa serie hydro i kremo-maski na noc moj ostatni must have jesli chodzi o pielegnacje!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

zobacz najepiej jakieś dermokosmetyki np. novaclear seria atopis, wyjątkowo nawilżające ze świetym składem kosmetyki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mi pomogły odpowiednie oliwki i olejki, dopiero po nich skóra nabrała odpowiedniego wyglądu. Dodatkowo zainwestowałam w swoje paznokcie i kupiłam serum biotebal z siarką, skrzypem i biotyną. Nawet pracując w służbie zdrowia, myjąc co chwile dłonie i je dezynfekując można mieć zdrowe paznokcie i ładną skórę.

----------


## Malinka55

Super są tez zabiegi z kwasem Ha Restylane Skinboosters  :Wink:  bardzo polecam w szczególności  dla osób, które są nie tylko po lecie, ale równiez po zimie. Na szczęscie zabiegi już mozna robić, bo pewnie ograniczenia z pandemii jest już zniesione  :Wink:

----------


## ewa.kot

Bardzo pozytywny wpływ na skórę ma zmiękczona woda. Polecam zmiękczacze wody dostępne na zmiekczaczewody.com.pl. Zobaczysz, że mycie twarzy w takiej wodzie poprawi kondycję skóry.

----------


## MałaMisia

u mnie sprawdza się bardzo dobrze dexeryl. Stosuję krem oczyszczający do mycia oraz krem do smarowania ciała. Używam ich codziennie i widzę bardzo dobre efekty. Są naturalne, bezpiecznie i nie zawierają mydła. Skóra w końcu jest nawilżona a podrażnienia znikają

----------


## JuliaP

> Znam problem przesuszonej skóry aż za dobrze... Sama taką mam, ale u mojego dziecka to jeszcze większy problem. CO prawda nie jest to jeszcze AZS, ale skóra go bardzo swędziała, a nawet piekła, ale odkąd stosuję atoperal to w końcu jest spokój, dziecko się nie drapie i nawet spokojnie znosi kąpiel.


Moje dziecko ma własnie AZS i problem z bardzo swędzącą skórą. W dzień utrudnia zabawę i naukę a w nocy nie pozwala spać. Znajoma farmaceutka poleciła mi płyn do kąpieli "kojąca kąpiel" i już widzę, że jest on idealny dla mojego synka. Super nawilża skórę i zmniejsza świąd.
Może warto spróbować?

----------


## mikrob

Spróbuj zalać nasionka lnu wrzątkiem i odczekać aż do zrobienia się papki. Ja tą papkę dodaję do wanny z wodą, a po takiej kąpieli smaruje najbardziej suche miejsca na skórze kremem Dermaveel.

----------


## PiotrK.

Używam dexerylu ponieważ borykam się z problemem przesuszonej i podrażnionej skóry. Krem ten działa bardzo kojąco i nawilżająco. Używam go od ok. pół roku i efekty są bardzo zadowalające.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

U mnie tegorocznym HITem okazał się balsam Elisabeth Ander Green Tea.

----------


## ReginaH

Do mycia stosuję zmiękczoną wodę i moja skóra nie jest przesuszona. Zamówiłam zmiękczacz wody ze strony ZMIEKCZACZEWODY.COM.PL i mam w kranie zmiękczoną wodę. Polecam!

----------


## Tatiana3

Sklep internetowy Purite oferuje wiele skutecznych kosmetyków naturalnych na przesuszoną skórę. Polecam ich produkty są świetnej jakości.

----------


## mpire24

Najlepiej jest w takim przypadku stosować kosmetyki nawilżające. Spory wybór posiada Herbapol Polana. Czasami wystarczy zmiana żelu pod prysznic, aby zauważyć znaczną poprawę stanu swojej skóry.

----------

